# Blackpool Goldens in Shanty Bay Ontario Canada



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

My dog Dodger is from Blackpool. They are near where my parents live so I went to visit them when I first started my puppy search and fell in love with thier dogs. I contacted/visited some other kennels as well but ended up going back to them. I went with a list of questions from my friend who is a vet (i.e., health clearances ect.) and Michele pulled out a big binder of the health records for the dogs and explained about the OVC, PenHip, and OFA ratings, since I didn't really know what I was asking about! 

I wasn't specifically looking for an English style golden though - I didn't know thats what they were until Michele said they weren't "rare" and they don't charge more for them (had no idea why she felt the need to mention that until I joined this site!)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I've heard of them, have no experience with them myself but make sure that they do all 4 health clearances before going ahead with a puppy. 

Some other breeders to check out that breed goldens from English lines are:
- Braefield Goldens (in Cayuga, Ontario, near Hamilton)
- Sterre Goldens (Shelley/ *sterregold* is a member on here, located in Guelph, Ontario), whose dogs are very active in hunting and conformation
- Perhaps the closest to you would be Doolin Goldens. *Doolin* is also a member on the forum here and there are many of his pups around! (including Ace, owned by *Bogey's Mom*, and Sophie & Sawyer, both owned by *Sophie_Mom*). He is located in Wisconsin.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I know Michele as we are often at the shows together. When there is a judge known for appreciating the English style we all show up! She has lovely dogs and is diligent about their health and clearances.

Since you are all the way in the midwest another person you might talk to is Sue Birch of Birch Run Goldens. She has been breeding for quite some time now and is what I'd call a serious hobby breeder, and uses some English bloodlines in her program. She does not breed often, and does lots of research before she does a breeding. I know her from when she lived in NY, but she relocated back to the midwest a year or so ago. If you were interested I could pm you her contact info.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I know two Blackpool dogs. They are nice dogs and quite intelligent. The older boy is a therapy dog and the girl, who is energetic is training for obedience.


----------



## sliddy (May 19, 2013)

I took one of Michele's 2 year old dogs and let me tell you she is intelligent and loveable and fits so well into our family with our cats and Great Pyrenees. I would definitely
recommend one of her puppies. She highly spoken of around the show scene and just loves her dogs.
Mya is such a great dog it feels like we have always had her instead of only having her for three months, she is also a very polite and well trained dog. Hope this helps.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

We have an english that we got from Silmaril Kennels in Grimsby Ontario. We are thrilled with Buddy. I know that they are expecting a litter at the beginning of June.


----------

